# brain's natural painkiller system



## Guest (Jul 13, 2001)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...h-sgf071001.php study just published in science - info released by U of Michigan tom


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

This is so interesting as regards pain felt from M.E/CFS, thanks for posting.What's interesting is that the mu opioid system involves the hypothalamus which is often 'blunted' in terms of activity, with M.E/CFS. Maybe this partially explains why there is so much chronic pain with M.E/CFS... for whatever reason pain is experienced (arthralgia, myalgia, neuralgia), and the mu opioid system just isn't counteracting it enough with those endorphines. Also explains why even strong painkillers are often ineffective or only mildly effective as the mu opioid recepter is the target for painkilling drugs. Fascinating!







Which surely must explain why chocolate makes me feel better. Well, I can't exercise, so I sensibly chose the next best thing. It's one of the basic food groups ya know!







Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm going to send this to my GP who can't understand why painkillers don't work on me. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------

